# Smoking in below freezing temps



## speuboy (Dec 30, 2009)

Any of you guys had much success smoking when its really really cold out. It is suppose to be a high of 12 on friday but im really wanting to smoke some ribs and possibly a pork butt. I'm wondering if it is going to take forever. I don't have a garage to smoke in so thats out of the question. I have a propane GOSM if that makes a difference.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 30, 2009)

I smoked a bunch on my WSM a couple of weeks ago.  It was a high of 20 in Des Moines that day.  I think the wind is more your enemy than the cold.  What kind of smoker are you using?


----------



## rickw (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm doing a turkey and some other sides on Friday, high of 16°. I try and not let the cold get in my way.


----------



## speuboy (Dec 30, 2009)

I have GOSM. Must have missed that in my first post. So do things just take longer or is it the pretty much the same just wondering how much time i need to set aside.


----------



## rickw (Dec 30, 2009)

The times will be the same if your chamber temps are the same. It will take more fuel to get ya there though.


----------



## miamirick (Dec 30, 2009)

rick i got the same unit and i think you are in trouble, those units have thin walls  and i dont think will hold the heat in with those temps  get an insulated blanket like a hot water heater blanket from home depot and use it around the smoker,   or move down here with me and you wont have to worry about it!!!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 30, 2009)

-25° last year an I got a gosm gasser to.  I put 4 concrete paver bricks in the bottom a mine fer a heat sink which helps alot.  I also insulated it which made a big difference to, keeps it a fair piece more effcient.


The insulation is the silver stuff there on the outside, its a high temp foil covered foam board called thermax round these parts.  Ain't cheap, didn't cost me nothin cause all that was scrap from work.


If ya look down on the bottom a the smoker in this pic ya will see the bricks, two on either side a the burner.  These er just cheap concrete brick from the done it ta yerself store.  Just make sure there dry when ya put em in there.

Time wise I don't think it took anylonger fer cookin.  It will burn up more fuel though.

Good luck.


----------



## nickelmore (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a home built, it is insulated did great at 20 degrees last week.   Like said the wind is your worst problem.

a inexpensive wind block could be made from some 1/2 inch foil back insulation and duct tape.

You can get this stuff real close to the smoker and pre cut it at the store if you cant fit a whole sheet in your car.


----------



## hounds51 (Dec 30, 2009)

I both hot and cold smoked last winter with temps as low as 20 degrees. I was using an electric element at that time. It took forever to get done, but I did it. I now converted my brinkman smoker over to gas so I think I wont have as bad of a time this year, but Dude is right the wind is your biggest enemy.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 30, 2009)

Way to go Tip, Nice Mods....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Is that an older 70s Model CB-750 Honda I see in the background?


----------



## bigslick (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a GOSM and smoke all winter long.  As stated above, I did wind blockers around the base and planned on burning more fuel.
I like what Travcoman did!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Want to try something like that myself.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 30, 2009)

dudes got it right,  wind is your enemy,  did (2) smokes in temps under 20 last weekend, and doing more this weekend.


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, had it fer years, slated ta go inta the shop an start a resto on it.  78 an got the fairin an bags fer it to.


----------



## speuboy (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah the wind is only suppose to be about 9mph so It shouldnt be too big of problem.  Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 30, 2009)

I bought a brand new one back in 1970 when they were first introduced before they de-tuned them by changing the sprocket sizes...  The 69 & 70 model had a 15 tooth front sprocket and I believe they changed in 1971 to either a 17 or 18 tooth front sprocket...  They were too fast so they geared them up because of drag racers, LIKE ME...  You can add a 14 tooth and it is perfect for the 1/4 mile...


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 30, 2009)

I think it all depends on your smoker. I have no trouble cooking in below zero temps but my smoke is very well insulated.


----------



## twistertail (Dec 30, 2009)

I've got a GOSM and use it all winter long, just have to turn the dial a little farther to get the temp up.  I've got a mark on the dial that is just below medium that gets me close to 225 during the summer, during the winter I have to go a little past medium to get the same temp but it holds good if its not windy.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 30, 2009)

My GOSM will not reach 250* in colder weather. In the summer it is on high to med/high just to maintain 250*, I am gonna try to drill the orfice to see if that works. It works great for smoking sausage etc. But I built a UDS and smoked on it last weekend, it was -9* outside and the smoker maintaned 250* all day long.


----------



## gemohler (Dec 30, 2009)

Buy a welding blanket..thats what I do.

Blocks the wind from everything but the bottom of the barrel, and reduces my fuel load by about 1/2 on cold days, and temps are more even as well.


----------



## plj (Dec 30, 2009)

I tried a welding blanket on my propane ECB. It burned.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just today did a pulled pork in 16 degree temps.  Actually didn't have any problems.
--ray--


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 30, 2009)

Our smoke yesterday started @ 20*F.  The only problem was it took a bit longer to get the cooker up to smoking temperature.  We had a first--the doors on either end hung and wouldn't close well until the vessel's temp evened out.  They were cut with a plasma torch and have really tight tolerances.  The doors expanded before the ends of the tank did.

Once uniform temperature was reached, it was all good.  The doors didn't hang any.  Initially, it took more wood.  Once we were at cooking temps, wood consumption seemed pretty normal.  The high for the day was around 32*F.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 30, 2009)

Its 7 degrees out right now and I am smoking a meatloaf and 26 chicken legs. Things are going great. I do find myself going out and adjusting the temp every once in a while because the temp keeps droping.


----------



## mistabob (Jan 2, 2010)

It's about 25 outside right now and I have a pork shoulder on the smoker.  It took a lot longer to get the smoker up to temp, as others have said, but was all good once it got there.  The cool breeze blowing into the vent actually made the temp spike over 300 a couple times unexpectedly so far  :/


----------



## smokin dad (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine is a propane GOSM, No problems in 19 deg tem today for a pork loin and ABTs   internal temp the same but did have to turn the burner up a  a little though.


----------

